# My new bow finally done and setup



## bowhunterbobbyt (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice rig!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looks nice


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I like it a lot better with everything on it. Very nice. What are the specs on it?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I like it a lot better with everything on it. Very nice. What are the specs on it?


51" ATA with a 9 1/16" BH
I know its huge, but it isn't overly heavy, plus it will only be a target bow, so size really doesn't matter. Haven't chronoed it yet, but at 52# it was sending the arrows into the target pretty fast.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I knew that looked massive! Dang, man, that bow is the size of a large child! 

Great job on it none-the-less. Is that a shoot-through cable system?


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

what is it?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I knew that looked massive! Dang, man, that bow is the size of a large child!
> 
> Great job on it none-the-less. Is that a shoot-through cable system?


haha, i know. and yes, finally a shoot through cam system on a shoot through riser.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

are you a lefty?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Aaron Groce said:


> are you a lefty?


yup. i think this is the first time a lefty bow was made before the right handed version lol


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't tell if it's shadows or what, but it looks like there's 5 strings on it, whereas I would only expect 3???? Anyways, great looking rig, and I expect some pics to be posted in the near future of some targets you've been bustin'!!!!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

PlainsRedneckOK said:


> I can't tell if it's shadows or what, but it looks like there's 5 strings on it, whereas I would only expect 3???? Anyways, great looking rig, and I expect some pics to be posted in the near future of some targets you've been bustin'!!!!


yes, it has 5 strings. I have a shoot through cable system so there isn't any torque


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

That bow looks really great!
And sorry for the Off topic post, but how do you like the B-stinger premiers? I am thinking about trying them if they are worth the $$


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

looks cool how much does it way in at looks heavy


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> looks cool how much does it way in at looks heavy


the bow itself is 5 lb even. the same as the mathews apex


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the stabs are way worth the price


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> the stabs are way worth the price


for sure!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet!:darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> the stabs are way worth the price





Mathewsju said:


> for sure!


I will have to order some in the Spring..

And once again, great looking bow :darkbeer:


----------

